# Samuel Smiths organic Chocolate Stout clone?



## Truman42 (16/12/13)

G'day brewers,

Had one of these on the weekend and the missus and I loved it. A nice chocolate aroma and taste with a creamy mouthfeel.
I would like to create a clone of this to brew up now and have it age until winter.

This is what the Samuel Smith website says about it.



> Brewed with well water (the original well, sunk in 1758, is still in use with the hard water is drawn from 85 feet underground), the gently roasted organic chocolate malt and organic cocoa impart a delicious, smooth and creamy character, with inviting deep flavours and a delightful finish - this is the perfect marriage of satisfying stout and luxurious chocolate.
> 
> Best served at about 51°F (11°C).


And this on another site.



> Sam Smith’s Organic Chocolate stout starts with an aroma of chocolate syrup that blends with the dry roasted aroma of an English stout. You can almost smell the gritty texture of the syrup. This chocolate stout starts slightly sweet up front, fading to a roasted bitterness. A nutty flavor lingers with the touch of chocolate sweetness creeping up with each sip. All the while, the beer stays true to its roots and exhibits the signature profile of the classic Samuel Smith’s stouts.
> ​The concept of a chocolate stout isn’t new. In fact, Bison already has an Organic Chocolate stout out on the market that is quite impressive. Samuel Smith’s Organic Chocolate Stout is a touch sweeter and chocolate forward than Bison’s making a different take on the style and definitely allowing for both to have their own place on the shelves.
> Samuel Smith’s Organic Chocolate Stout might be a little sweet for those looking for a session stout, but would go great with food or in some of your favorite stews and sauces. Stout float lovers will definitely want to grab a pint of this one as well. BE sure to enjoy a pint on your own this holiday season as I take this opportunity to send out my first holiday wishes of the year.


I did a search and found this recipe on HBT but it refers to it being a recipe for their oatmeal stout.

6 lbs light LME
12 oz. Flaked Oats
8 oz English Medium Crystal
4 oz English Roast
8 oz English chocolate

1.5 oz East Kent goldings (60 minutes)

So I was thinking of maybe starting with this (And subbing the LME for Maris Otter) and adding some cocoa but I have no idea how much and when to add it. I also found another post that says they use theobrama cacao so will try to source that.
I also considered adding lactose powder to help with the creamy mouthfeel but a post I read said as its organic they wouldn't use lactose powder.

So has anyone tried this (either drank it or tried to clone it) that can maybe offer me some hints?? Much appeciated.


----------



## Truman42 (17/12/13)

Bump...anyone?


----------



## lael (17/12/13)

sounds interesting - found this: http://www.beertools.com/library/recipe.php?view=11253

I'll have to find one and try it. Now is about the time to brew for winter!


----------



## Truman42 (17/12/13)

I've seen that recipe before lael but it's for their oatmeal stout clone. Which from what I've read is different to their organic chocolate stout.

Might be a good base to start with I suppose. Maybe brew that recipe but add cocoa at some stage.


----------

